# Possible Buildings



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey there, just got back from checking out some buildings today. Took some pictures and got them up online!

I'll post more information on here later tonight!

http://frighthaunt.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=11
:jol:.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like big blue, lots of possibilities there. And good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

based on the pics alone, Big Blue would be my choice!!!

6


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay, didn't make it back last night to post more info on the buildings... So I'll do it now!

As far as CrawDaddy's it's located in the heart of downtown Waverly. It's a total of 3,000 sq ft with two apartments up top with tenants already living in them (Will help GREATLY for paying the mortgage!) It is in the flood zone, but has been clean out and fixed up since the flood last June and has all new electrical and furnace. In the back I was thinking about doing a possible costume shop that the people would exit into after getting out of the haunt.
Asking price is 110,000.

As far as Big Blue, I don't think we ever got an actual measurement but it's probably around 9,000 sq ft. There's _potential_ for apartments up top, but what they have up there now would have to be almost completely redone. There's A LOT of space to work with here. We could have around 4 or 5 apartments up top, AND a loft for me to stay. There is NO electrical, NO plumbing (besides sewer), and NO furnace. That alone will cost a pretty penny. They are asking 110,000 but we all know that's far too much for what the building has to offer. We are talking about just getting in there for right now, and maybe fix it up over the next couple years to get some renters in there.. But like I said, it's going to be A LOT of work AND money. Our city also has grants for tourist attractions and we are hoping that we could tap into that to help pay for the building. There are a couple other city organizations that we could probably get some help from as far as fixing the place up.

Mom is calling the bank tomorrow to see how much we qualify for as far as a loan goes. She wants to go with CrawDaddy's, but I think it's a little too small for what I want to do. I'm sure I could outgrow the place in a year or two! Then what!?

Thanks for your comments guys... Keep 'em coming!
.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Big Blue all the way. Many more possabilities with this one.


----------

